# Best Smoking device Ever!!The Persei



## TwooDeff425 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, the iphone of vapes....the PERSEI!!! this thing is unreal people!! bho vape that's portable! never felt so overly medicated in my whole life.....199$ best money you'll ever spend! If dabbing is your thing, this is your device!

http://www.planetvape.ca/persei-vaporizer-kit.html


----------



## cotchept (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd rather have my gPen at a fourth of the price. Just like i'd rather my Android phone over an iPhone, my gPen cost me $50 and i'm sure it works just as good i not better than Persei while costing 75% less. Vape pens are amazing but they're all in a beta testing phase. No point in dropping $200 on something that is a brand new technologyand barley tested. I can safely lose or break my Gpen and buy 3 more at the same price you paid for yours. Not hating on your pen, i'm sure it's great, just laying out my opinion on the current state of vape pens.


----------



## Bodhi Diesel (Aug 8, 2012)

Your gPen is a re-branded chinese e-cig knock-off that I can buy for $2.00

The Persei is state of the art. Can your gPen, do oils, herbs, waxes and full melt hashes?

I didn't think so.



cotchept said:


> I'd rather have my gPen at a fourth of the price. Just like i'd rather my Android phone over an iPhone, my gPen cost me $50 and i'm sure it works just as good i not better than Persei while costing 75% less. Vape pens are amazing but they're all in a beta testing phase. No point in dropping $200 on something that is a brand new technologyand barley tested. I can safely lose or break my Gpen and buy 3 more at the same price you paid for yours. Not hating on your pen, i'm sure it's great, just laying out my opinion on the current state of vape pens.


----------



## cotchept (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, my gPen can do oils, waxes, butter, shatter all that. It can't do bubble hash but I don't ever smoke bubble. And who wants to vape a tiny amount of flowers out of a pen? I'm aware the gPen is a re-branded eCig but it does the job and it does it well. The Persei and it's cool but it's not that much better than a gPen especially when it costs 4 times as much. If you vape all day every day then get the Persei but if you're a casual vaper who wants something to use once a while at a concert or a movie then i'd get the gPen.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Aug 10, 2012)

@Cotchept.... tried a persei? Ive tried ur gpen, the atmosphere, Omicron, all of em...
Nothing in my life got me as ripped as the persei....with all do respect i don't know you or anything about you but my tolerance might be higher idk ....when it comes to me medical supplies , to me ie 200$ is alot less than paying the fda for a script that cost them pennies ..


----------



## ATAXIAN (Aug 15, 2012)

I beg to differ. My Gpen gives me the worse headaches. Plastic taste? I don't think it is very healthy?
The PERSEI is so worth the price.
Better Built.
Clean Taste.
I have bought all kinds of Vaporizers as well.

Arizer for Flowers
Persei for Concentrates

Worth the money.

Butane is lame.
Pure Oil made without Butane.
Wax sold in cheap plastic container is pointless.

The Gpen does not work nearly close to that of a PERSEI.
That is like comparing a FORD PINTO agaist a ROLLS ROYCE.

For $200.00 considering the ease of use the PERSEI is fairly priced.
On the other hand I will throw away my Gpen. (trash)


----------



## seriouswhimsy (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, color me baffled. I went to the site...what is this essential oil they're talking about?

Been smoking for 20+ years but this lingo is unfamiliar!

I had an iolite for a bit.....is this thing different?

I must be old.


----------



## kingsofstate (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm right there with you whimsy....


----------



## The Count (Aug 22, 2012)

The volcano will put ur lil pen to shame... When you're ready to run with the big dogs put ur lil pen down and pick urself up a volcano.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Aug 23, 2012)

@The count..... owned a digital cano for years.... uhhmmm does it do bho? Hmmmm...... again "my lil pen " ...tried it? It wrecks the volcano a.... b, the cano gives the user a completely different smoking experience.... the persei again, is on a different level than the cano my friend


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Aug 23, 2012)

@Serious.... I think they use the term essential oils because since thc is federally illegal they can't technically mass market a device designed for using an illegal substance..... stupid lingo yes but what it takes to keep their noses clean i suppose.... I think delta9 knew who n what was going to be used here lol


----------



## The Count (Aug 23, 2012)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @The count..... owned a digital cano for years.... uhhmmm does it do bho? Hmmmm...... again "my lil pen " ...tried it? It wrecks the volcano a.... b, the cano gives the user a completely different smoking experience.... the persei again, is on a different level than the cano my friend


Not interested in "smoking experience" interested in how high it gets me. Yes the volcano comes with liquid pads to do BHO. Volacano has been the top rated vape for years so I have no interest in buying another one.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 23, 2012)

The Count said:


> Not interested in "smoking experience" interested in how high it gets me. Yes the volcano comes with liquid pads to do BHO. Volacano has been the top rated vape for years so I have no interest in buying another one.


smoking a volcano on the go is not very easy or plausible

you comparing portable vapes to home vapes they are classed differently imo


----------



## cotchept (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys have convinced me. I'm gonna pick up the Persei when my gPen breaks. I've been using my pen way more often than I thought I would so why not spring for the best one. Still, if you're a new or casual user the gPen is not bad for the price. 

Comparing these pens to a Volcano is pointless. They're made to be portable and stealth not to fill up turkey bags at home. You can literally puff these anywhere although some venues in big cities(Brooklyn Bowl) have gotten wise to them and have been confiscating people's pens.


----------



## TheMan13 (Aug 23, 2012)

I use the Joyetech 510-T and love it, it is priced like the Gpen. I can find 1/2 gram wax throw away cartomizers all over Ann Arbor for $20. Qwerkle, Blue Cheese & Blueberry are common.

http://www.joyetech.com


----------



## D3monic (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea... joytech link don't work and I blocked a malicious program from initiating. i don't suggest clicking link


----------



## george xxx (Aug 24, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> I'm right there with you whimsy....


I'm in the same state of what is this  Whimsy is not old. Just getting started with only 20 years of smoke.
Me, I'm half past dead and can't smoke but still curious. Something in this thing has to generate some serious heat to burn oils or wax.


----------



## TheMan13 (Aug 24, 2012)

@ D3monic I'm not sure what issue you had with the link brother, but Joyetech is a pretty reputable company.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

www.ruvaped.com Best vape pen on the market! Cheapest cartridge replacement, largest battery with lcd screen that counts your hits and resets when you charge it. A lot cheaper than the one the OP. posted. Even better than the G pen from www.grencoscience.com ! The G pen is almost half the size of the Vaped pen which means the battery only lasts half as long! I've used almost all the portable pens and the Vaped pen from www.ruvaped.com is the best! they sell them at a lot of clubs in cali!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

george xxx said:


> I'm in the same state of what is this  Whimsy is not old. Just getting started with only 20 years of smoke.
> Me, I'm half past dead and can't smoke but still curious. Something in this thing has to generate some serious heat to burn oils or wax.


There is a little ceramic piece in the center that houses a little metal coil. It doesn't get that hot. Some brands like the Vaped pen (same as mine) and the Gpen have wicks. it allows the hot oil to run down into the tube and draws it back up so that you can smoke more that just a dab at a time! It has the same exact little metal cartridge and also has what they call a super tank. Both work in the same way. you can see oil build up on opposite sides of the in the second picture, that is the wicks holding oil.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

The Count said:


> The volcano will put ur lil pen to shame... When you're ready to run with the big dogs put ur lil pen down and pick urself up a volcano.


portable....??? not really I have one! it sits in the closet!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @Cotchept.... tried a persei? Ive tried ur gpen, the atmosphere, Omicron, all of em...
> Nothing in my life got me as ripped as the persei....with all do respect i don't know you or anything about you but my tolerance might be higher idk ....when it comes to me medical supplies , to me ie 200$ is alot less than paying the fda for a script that cost them pennies ..


Must have been what you were smoking... Ive used a persei, they are no better than my vaped pen! I'm not going to say my vaped pen is way better than the persei, I didn't smoke the same type and amount of oil out of both starting out sober to really know if one worked that much better than the other. What I can say is that the persei isn't that much better that it is worth 70 more and I'm pretty sure you get less stuff with it (car charger, wall charger, multiple mouth pieces, bong attachment, dabber, a real carrying case not a cardboard box). If people think they get a plastic taste with the gpen why didn't they just use the metal cartridges? The Vaped pen sells replacement cartridges 5 for 40. G pen cartridges are 20 each!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @Cotchept.... tried a persei? Ive tried ur gpen, the atmosphere, Omicron, all of em...
> Nothing in my life got me as ripped as the persei....


Thats funny because the Omicron, Persei and O-PHOS all have the EXACT SAME CARTRIDGE(cartridge = part that hold the oil, vapes the oil and air passes through it)!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251131669377?hlp=false&var=#ht_2847wt_1037
Omicron, Persei and O-PHOS Vaporizer Replacement Cartridge ~Choose Your Ohm &#937;

The bottom part is just a battery pack, it has nothing to do with air flow it just supplies power the the heating element. The G pen and the Vaped pen cartridges would be the same except the thread pattern is different so they wont screw on other pens. The Omicron (that doesn't get you as high) has the exact same part as the Persei (that nothing in your life has got you as ripped). Please explain how the *exact* same thing is better than the other..?
Must have been the oil or amount of oil you smoked.... LOL!

View attachment 2306921


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

Bodhi Diesel said:


> Your gPen is a re-branded chinese e-cig knock-off that I can buy for $2.00
> 
> The Persei is state of the art. Can your gPen, do oils, herbs, waxes and full melt hashes?
> 
> I didn't think so.



Hahahahaha! another super misinformed statment! Your precious Persei is exactly the same as the omicron, which would be exactly the same as the g pen and Vaped pen if the thread patterns matched! State of the art vs. a knock off.... That's just F***** funny! I ask of you the same thing, Please explain how the Persei (with the exact same part besides the battery pack (which is still pretty damn close) is better than the others with the exact same parts!

Wait... let me guess.... They must use better stainless steel for the cartridge and better ceramic and gold wire for the heating coil..... LOL!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 24, 2012)

LMAO If it's the iphone of the vaps then i'll stay a long way away from it


----------



## The Count (Aug 26, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> smoking a volcano on the go is not very easy or plausible
> 
> you comparing portable vapes to home vapes they are classed differently imo


The thread title is best smoking device... OP never said it had to be portable just that it was the best device. Yes the volcano is far from portable but I wasn't comparing its portability just the fact it sends you to cloud 9


----------



## cotchept (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey NoGuts, do you know if the parts from the Vaped pen interchangeable with those of the gPen?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Sep 1, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Hey NoGuts, do you know if the parts from the Vaped pen interchangeable with those of the gPen?


The cartridge from the vaped pen will not work on the gpen. the treading is a bit different on the outside for the larger tanks (i tried my tank on a g pen) and the threading on the inside is a bit different. (the charger and smaller metal cartridge look exactly the same just the threading is a bit different). The gpen battery pack is almost half the size of the vaped pen but the tanks are the same size.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 4, 2012)

Right on, thanks. 

New Glass Tank came out for the gPen. Kind of pricey at $50 but it's got a titanium heating coil and 2 heating chambers. Might pick one of these up.

http://grencoscience.com/shop/glasstank/


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Nov 29, 2012)

The Count said:


> The thread title is best smoking device... OP never said it had to be portable just that it was the best device. Yes the volcano is far from portable but I wasn't comparing its portability just the fact it sends you to cloud 9


tried and owned both...again, usually canos and perseis are for two different methods of medication (ie flowers vs concentrates)...u could get the oil pad for ur cano but still think persei kills it anyday....dabbing is about concentration....alot in alittle amount of space...where is this coming from in the canos case? a big bag full of bho vapor wont really hit u like a dab will.....sorry.....i dont use dry flowers so as far as it being the best for flowers, im told the cano wins ur correct..


----------



## smokajoe (Nov 29, 2012)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @Cotchept.... tried a persei? Ive tried ur gpen, the atmosphere, Omicron, all of em...
> Nothing in my life got me as ripped as the persei....with all do respect i don't know you or anything about you but my tolerance might be higher idk ....when it comes to me medical supplies , to me ie 200$ is alot less than paying the fda for a script that cost them pennies ..


Are you a daily dabber? I have used these pens and not been impressed, but persei has been in my eye for a while now! Anyways was wondering how is the high (comparable to a FAT dab?) Or is it good but not like a dome and nail?


----------



## smokajoe (Nov 29, 2012)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thats funny because the Omicron, Persei and O-PHOS all have the EXACT SAME CARTRIDGE(cartridge = part that hold the oil, vapes the oil and air passes through it)!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251131669377?hlp=false&var=#ht_2847wt_1037
> Omicron, Persei and O-PHOS Vaporizer Replacement Cartridge ~Choose Your Ohm &#937;
> ...


I know this is a old post but to start I have used neither a gpen or persei, but have used other ecigs etc, and can tell you the difference doesn't come from the atomizer, the difference maybe the batteries used, a gpen uses standard batteries 3.7 and the persei has upto 7.2v batteries. So when running a higher mah battery at a higher voltage, your hash in this case cooks faster (a bigger hit)?

All this is just from my knowledge on ecigs, so I could be wrong!


----------



## 1kshooter (Dec 10, 2012)

hey smokeajoe, i sell ecigs lol...I am new or (green to green) and I am in the midstof my card for pain meds ...I want to use bud for pain fighting only and was wondering if you or anyone could tell me an atachment that I could on a regular eGo batt to vape dried flowers? thanks so much!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 10, 2012)

smokajoe said:


> I know this is a old post but to start I have used neither a gpen or persei, but have used other ecigs etc, and can tell you the difference doesn't come from the atomizer, the difference maybe the batteries used, a gpen uses standard batteries 3.7 and the persei has upto 7.2v batteries. So when running a higher mah battery at a higher voltage, your hash in this case cooks faster (a bigger hit)?
> 
> All this is just from my knowledge on ecigs, so I could be wrong!


a larger battery may be able to make the cartridge hotter but that is depending on the coil/resistor used to create the heat. There are different ohm cartridges for different pens. My favorite pen is the Vaped pen. The small metal cartridge gets really hot really fast where as the larger blue cartridge takes longer to get hot. With the cartridge that gets hot faster you suck air in faster, with the other cartridge that doesn't get hot as fast you can either hold the button for a second before you hit it or just draw the air in slower.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 10, 2012)

1kshooter said:


> hey smokeajoe, i sell ecigs lol...I am new or (green to green) and I am in the midstof my card for pain meds ...I want to use bud for pain fighting only and was wondering if you or anyone could tell me an atachment that I could on a regular eGo batt to vape dried flowers? thanks so much!




Is this the eGo? It looks similar to other the other pens but I don't know if the thread pattern are the same. The gpen and the vaped pen look the same but the cartridges don't screw on each other. The only dry herb attachment I know of is the Atmos dry herb attachment
http://www.atmosrx.com/Dry-Herbs-Attachment/View-all-products.html
But as I said, I don't know if the thread pattern is the same on the eGo


----------



## z0b (Dec 10, 2012)

Boro plate or a hitman and a titanium nsol. I prefer the hitman over all so smooth and it has a built in oil dish


----------



## Zildjian (Dec 10, 2012)

If you think this device is worth this money you all need to put the pipe down, and rethink things, and don't be so gullible. Only a couple of you in this thread have any idea what your talking about. This device is just a re-branded ego. These things can be had for a fraction of the price. Google ego twist. This is pretty much what this device is, and you can buy them for around 30 bucks. If you want a serious variable voltage ecig batter look into a Provari. Now this is the cream of the crop for variable voltage batteries. The one in this tread is comparable to a ego twist.


----------



## 1kshooter (Dec 10, 2012)

Zildjian, 
I am big into vaping and have used almost every ecig and mod out there ...Provari's are nice but give a $50 Vamo a go for a robust on the go vape that offers VV and VW as well as multi batt options https://www.canvape.com/product-p/egovw.htm
for the Canadians I think canvape has the best prices!


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 10, 2012)

Zildjian said:


> If you think this device is worth this money you all need to put the pipe down, and rethink things, and don't be so gullible. Only a couple of you in this thread have any idea what your talking about. This device is just a re-branded ego. These things can be had for a fraction of the price. Google ego twist. This is pretty much what this device is, and you can buy them for around 30 bucks. If you want a serious variable voltage ecig batter look into a Provari. Now this is the cream of the crop for variable voltage batteries. The one in this tread is comparable to a ego twist.


Any known atomizers etc, that would fit the provari?


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive used every single oil vape on the market ...every one!! Nothing replicates the way a dab hits u like the persei from delta9vapes... no other pen gives thick thick vapor clouds like the persei 

If you think otherwise u just haven't tried a a persei with two cartridges at once yet... there is currently no better option available...


----------



## walkswithyahweh (Jan 6, 2013)

sounds raw, i live in that nazi state of illinois. im lucky to get good cali buds on the regular but don't have access to oils hashes or waxes. i love my magic flight box though. that shit is raw


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Jan 17, 2013)

im just gonna say it again....

when it comes to replicating a dab on the go....there is nothing on the market currently that even compares to a persei...

if you want the same smack you in the face feeling a dab gives you on your rig at home, nothing, i repeat nothing (ie. g-pen, atmos, trippy stick, etc)...remotely compares to the vapor clouds you will get on a persei...

if you dont dab on the regular, if you even touch dry meds, (volcano, etc), this conversation isn't for you. thanks


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 17, 2013)

TwooDeff425 said:


> im just gonna say it again....
> 
> when it comes to replicating a dab on the go....there is nothing on the market currently that even compares to a persei...
> 
> ...



I only smoke oil! I grow a lot, I have a lot of oil! I've used all of the pens! The only reason I can think you would keep saying it is way better than the others is that you work for them or sell them! I'm 99.9% sure I smoke more oil than you do, I'm at home all day smoking! I know the washington area, I'm from there, was just on vacation there, got back last night! I was one of the first to get a medical permit in wa! I know how much oil/wax/budder there is going around there! Shit is like unicorns, heard of but never seen!

My tubes are huge, I can spray 2lbs at a time! I buy master cases (96 cans) of butane for personal use, not just a couple cans or a 12 pack!!!

I have my own vacuum purge kit!

I have no intestines so I'm home sick all day! What help when you're sick? FAT DABS! I have a bong just for taking dabs and I've made a couple bubblers since I blow glass. So I really have 4 pieces just for oil. You can also see my pen standing next to my black bong.

I grow huge legal plants outdoor and have a lot of trim to use for oil!

If I run out of outdoor, I have plenty of indoor to use as well!

I make at least an ounce of oil at a time just for myself! I've used all the pens, the persei is a good pen but is in no way better than the vaped pen, g-pen or trippy stick (which is pretty much the same as all the others)! I have used them all with the same batch of oil, so there is no thinking it works better from smoking better oil out of it. they all get you just as high, all of them can give you fat ass rips! Have you tried the Vaped pen with the skillet attachment??? You load a fat dab on there and it burns it up fast. The heating element gets hotter faster. Even the crappiest of them all the Hayz-e hits, the thing just falls apart (maybe that's why they come in a 2 pack for the price of one regular pen).


----------



## Zildjian (Jan 18, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> Any known atomizers etc, that would fit the provari?


Any 510 connection atomizer will work.


----------



## Clefoodie (Jan 25, 2013)

This is definitely on my gift list for the new year. Excited to give this atrial run sooner than later.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 29, 2013)

Zildjian said:


> Any 510 connection atomizer will work.


but what hash cartridges use 510


----------



## The Growery (Jan 30, 2013)

I own a persei, it's nothing special. uses modified e-carts with proprietary threads. odd enough they offer standard thread converters for their unit - why not just make it the standard e-cig thread and save people money. was never impressed with how often persei/omicron carts clogged. seems to be every other cart clogs after a few days of use. very very pricey for what you get. their attachments are overpriced for what you get. there customer service rep "g" can be very condescending at time as well. overall unimpressed. many better options for a fraction of the cost. just my two cents.


----------



## The Growery (Jan 30, 2013)

NoGutsGrower, that extraction tube is huge!!! how many cans do you run through that at a time? I buy master cases too, the savings is too much to pass up especially when you're purging one case every week, am i right?

I noticed in your pics of the outdoor grow that you have a nieghbor not more than 10 feet away. how have your nieghbors not called the cops on you?? you must have some real cool cats living next doors. I've got renters as nieghbors and no way I would let them know I grow.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 30, 2013)

Growery what atomizer you recommend for hash if the persei is not great?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

The Growery said:


> NoGutsGrower, that extraction tube is huge!!! how many cans do you run through that at a time? I buy master cases too, the savings is too much to pass up especially when you're purging one case every week, am i right?
> 
> I noticed in your pics of the outdoor grow that you have a nieghbor not more than 10 feet away. how have your nieghbors not called the cops on you?? you must have some real cool cats living next doors. I've got renters as nieghbors and no way I would let them know I grow.


I use 7-9 cans at a time. When I buy a master case the cans are about $2 each instead of about $5... Less than half the price. It's all older people by me and they do call the cops... A LOT... LOL!!! I'm fully state compliant! I've had swat team at my house multiple times they have never touched me or my plants! Thanks for giving an honest opinion of the pen! No need to talk one up over the other to get some one to spend a bunch of money when they can have the same thing much cheaper, I though these forums were to help each other... and to troll sometimes...


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Feb 1, 2013)

@Gonuts 

First off ....I have a tamesium extractor... standard blasting with tane is 2010s work....hope ur at least using vector or gross imho

Lol at thinking any of ur mentioned pens gives u clouds u can ghost like a persei ....again just lol at comparing a g pen to the persei... 

I don't work for anyone but myself...I just know a good product


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 2, 2013)

TwooDeff425 said:


> @Gonuts
> 
> First off ....I have a tamesium extractor... standard blasting with tane is 2010s work....hope ur at least using vector or gross imho
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen... even if you do have one so what, you spent a bunch of money on some thing you hardly use... I still make and smoke more oil than you, if you do anything besides sit and home and smoke... I smoke more than you.... If you go sell sacks or sell oil like you should be if you really have a Tamisium (not tamesium, seems if you had one you would know how to spell it) extractor, have a job or leave for any amount of time longer than a trip to the grocery store... I smoke more than you... I am medically disabled and smoke constantly. Clouds you can ghost..... That doesn't make since.... How is there a cloud if you ghosted it.... You must not be getting very big hits from your pen if you're "ghosting" them... LOL! It's also funny how you skip right over the the growery's comment about the pen you love so much, he does own one...
*


I own a persei, it's nothing special. uses modified e-carts with proprietary threads. odd enough they offer standard thread converters for their unit - why not just make it the standard e-cig thread and save people money. was never impressed with how often persei/omicron carts clogged.​

*

your user name is 425 but your location says seattle (206)... another mismatch...


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 4, 2013)

I can vouch for his oil use. LOL


----------



## SBR (Feb 18, 2013)

Pfft. you want a real vape and not some shitty vape pen, use this http://davincivape.com/ and never waste your money on those shit pens again. They drop tested these off 30 foot buildings and they never smashed, they also work fucking amazing. They heat up 3-5X faster than the Vapir N02, the battery lasts longer, it has a brush, stash spot and the taste is pure. I have tried the iolite, vape daddy, vapir n02, the shit glass dome ones, extreme x and I find the davinci is the best one HANDS DOWN! All the vape pens we sell at work look weak and chincy just like the one from OP, stick with a real product.


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 18, 2013)

Whats the best smoking device or vaporizor for smoking only hash and bud, not oil, wax, or anything else. Just hash and dried bud. I'm new to this. And just harvested my first ever crop I'm low on money and am taking everything step by step. So right now all I am working on is making bubble hash, and drying trimming then curing bud. That's it. So what's the best affordable one for those two things to smoke. And for a newbie?


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 19, 2013)

Bump. I was thinking either the vap or hookah or bong, I don't want waste of any kind so I don't like the idea of joints or blunts and really not into pipes.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 19, 2013)

I'll stick to my trusty glass piece. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## dbodabomb (Jun 3, 2013)

the magic flight launch box with the power adapter and the oil and wax trenches that they now sell do the same thing and then some. not to mention the life to warranty on they vaporizer but also on their attachments.


----------



## Wavels (Jun 3, 2013)

By far my favorite way to smoke tasty buds is in an old fashioned authentic corn cob pipe. Cooler and better tasting than glass.
Vapes are not for me...tried a few...no thanks.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 3, 2013)

The Count said:


> Not interested in "smoking experience" interested in how high it gets me. Yes the volcano comes with liquid pads to do BHO. Volacano has been the top rated vape for years so I have no interest in buying another one.


Did you know that the pad that comes in the volcano can also be used to vaporize your favorite alcohol...


$50 pen came prefilled with oil.... so $25 for the oil $25 for the pen 





easy to refill.... gives 50-60 hits easily per refill...takes 1/2 gram oil


----------



## Chrisharris (Jun 4, 2013)

This is just great...it is actually easy than it looks..what is the cost of this vaporizer if you could tell..


----------



## 4204 (Jun 15, 2013)

i found the persei vaper on ebay for 120


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 16, 2013)

$50 for this pen (bought at cost)...came with a pre-loaded.. refillable... hash oil mouthpiece...$25 for the pen $25 for the oil


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

In my opinion, the best vaping device for concentrates is the itazte SVD by: Innokin. 

Every patient that has tried it with me has said hands down it is the best they have ever had period. 

My second favorite vaping device is a eGo-C Twist 650 variable voltage cheapie pen battery with iClear 16 Dual Coil Clearomizer. Both of these units, the mouthpiece and heating element are rebuildable. For less than $5 you can replace the wick, heating coil, and such just by unscrewing it and screwing in the new one. 

In the picture of the pen vape, the red clearomizer is the one I use for e-cigg oil. I was too lazy to shoot up the picture of the clearomizer that I use for e-cannabis oil. The clearomizer I use for e-cannabis oil is tinted black, great for stealth. There is no reason anyone would think it is anything but an e-cigarette, just with a dark clearomizer attached. 

The last picture shows some of the vaporizers and accessories I have been playing around with. I have much more. 

I have only worked with RSO. I don't like vaporizing it straight, I feel it degrades it. So I mix it like e-cigarette oils. All I do is mix the RSO with some Propylene Glycol USP to get it to an e-cigg oil consistency. Only use food/medical grade propylene glycol USP. I mix it about 20% PG USP. Anywhere from 10-50% depending upon personal preference. 

Both of these vaporizers are dual heating elements, quad wicking, and positive action! BABY!







Edit: The least expensive complete vape kit that works best with e-cigg or e-cannabis oil is the Dream Vapor Electronic Cigarette, $25.99. 

The best pen vape in my opinion is the eGo C Twist 650 variable voltage, less than $20 for the battery and the iClear 16 Dual Coil Clearomizer less than $7. The best all around vaporizer is the itazte SVD by Innokin $89, $120-$150 with batteries and charger depending on parts chosen. For quality, I would put the SVD up against any vape on the planet whatsoever. These were purchased from High Desert Vapes. 

All three of these vaporizers have the inner 510 threads and the outer eGo threads.


----------



## The Growery (Jun 20, 2013)

SBR said:


> Pfft. you want a real vape and not some shitty vape pen, use this http://davincivape.com/ and never waste your money on those shit pens again. They drop tested these off 30 foot buildings and they never smashed, they also work fucking amazing. They heat up 3-5X faster than the Vapir N02, the battery lasts longer, it has a brush, stash spot and the taste is pure. I have tried the iolite, vape daddy, vapir n02, the shit glass dome ones, extreme x and I find the davinci is the best one HANDS DOWN! All the vape pens we sell at work look weak and chincy just like the one from OP, stick with a real product.


i also owned a davinci for a short time. ended up returning for a full refund. reason: plasticizer offgassing when unit was ran while empty. ran it for over 24 hours of use and the offgassing never went away. smoke had a chemical plastic taste. the few times I tried vaping from a davinci it gave me headaches. it also get pretty hot and is difficult to handle when on. it is far from a great vaporizer.

for those looking for a portable herb vape that is practical and functional, the PAX is what I recommend. it's not perfect but it's the best portable the market has to offer in my opinion. magic flight box is also practical and affordable.


----------



## wwfjdraw (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been spending days. Hell maybe even a couple of the last few weeks at fuckcombustion.com before they went offline and only do chat for now. And the general understanding is that no matter how good a pen or portable device is it is usually not considered as great as a desktop device. And even though a few desktop devices are generally viewed as inferior when compared to what is considered often as heavy hitting industry standards for portables such as the solo vs the vapolution. It is still generally considered for the most part that as far as efficient extraction is concerned (Which is at least as far as I know not only in my opinion but in majority over all for most people the most important efficiency measure there is). That your more likely to get ABV to continue to be effective after it is placed from a portable to a desktop and usually not visa versa. Although not always correct. And therefore efficient wise. Instead of making comparisons focusing on what portable is the best out there, it should be decided. What kind of desktop unit do you have at home first before even considering buying a portable. Because no matter how much of a mistake you make in getting the least effective portable out there, you can at least rectify this by using ABV from ports no matter how good or bad the device is in a desktop unit.


----------

